# Brown algae,or something else



## Vojs (Apr 5, 2007)

My friend has a problem with this algae. It looks like a brown algae, but it is in one of the aquarium that has a litle bit of sunlight, during few hours a day. The algae aperars only in the front of the tank,and only on the gravel, but it makes water a litle bit blur.

The temperatue of the aquarium is 26 c. Lightning source are 2 Arcadia Torpical,and CO2 is aded regularly.

What should he do and how to distroy this algae.


----------



## Vojs (Apr 5, 2007)

Another picture of that algae.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Looks like plain old brown diatom algae to me. Usually goes away on its own, but increase water flow, and cleaning out your filter helps.

-John N.


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

Otos love that stuff and will quickly dispose of that diatoms within three days or less. I would block out sunlight if possible. Sunlight is infinitely more intense than artificial lighting. Therefore, it can be very difficult to control some algae, even if you only get 20 minutes of sunlight.

Sunlight works best when there is a constant flow of *FRESH NEW* water bringing nutrient to the plants. This is a condition that is not easily achieved with a small home aquarium.


----------

